# New pellet gun



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i just got the crosman storm XT break barrel air rifle, /177 caliber 1000FPS two stage trigger and a 3-9X32mm scope and truglo sites ( for non scope use )

it shoots great in the back yard ima take it squ hunting tomarow, anyone used it? how well does it work?

for those of u thinking about it, i love it in the back yard shoots through a 1 inch board ( non ply wood ) and in to another 1 inch ply board about half way, $99 at wally world ( free scope )


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet is it a poly stock?
good luck man those fluffy tails are tough as heck

heck is were people that don't believe in gosh go
:beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

its real 100% american hard wood ( made in china ) lol :sniper:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Haven't used one but it sounds like a good gun :beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

scottjes000 said:


> sweet is it a poly stock?
> good luck man those fluffy tails are tough as heck
> 
> heck is were people that don't believe in gosh go
> :beer:


:evil: Oh, you did not just use my quote. :evil:


----------

